# So, can you do voice impressions?



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 10, 2022)

This is one of my most favorite talents, when people can mimic the voices of beloved celebrities and cartoon characters.

I will post a few that I can do in a bit, because I'm not by myself right now.

All you need to do is *click here* and press the record button.

I can't wait to hear your voice impressions!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 21, 2022)

This is my try at South Park 






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 21, 2022)

I can do an impression of grumble Stan, zoos and bill cipher. Watch me.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 21, 2022)

https://voca.ro/1gdQVZrtlS67


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 21, 2022)

https://voca.ro/1cJAqIWT4d7r


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 21, 2022)

Okay nevermind on bill, sorry


----------



## Starbeak (Jun 21, 2022)

When I do voice impressions, I probably sound different to others than it appears in my head or outloud.

I can throw my voice but it doesn't last. One voice can last about 1 to 2 min before it blends into another or my original. But, irl I have done about 20 voices and 3 accents but nothing recorded. I am too self-aware of my voices and become incredibly critical if I mess it up.

Like I said, I wanted to do voice-overs for cartoons but my level just isn't there, and I will mess up the voice I was doing if it longer than 2 min.

It still is fun though. =D


----------

